# Small Bean Shooter Man Bands 3/8 Inch Wide



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Cut one band right down the middle and made two 3/8 inch wide bands for some light weight plinking. The are just fine for smaller ammo and some fun plinking and as accurate as you want them to be.

http://youtu.be/GEMITnryYdg


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

vid is private it says


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Great idea and good use of the bands!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Played just fine for me.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm really curious to see how much damage you can do to steel cans with 1/4" ... with any bands, your choice


----------

